# How to tame??



## Alexis (Oct 4, 2015)

I got my budgie almost a month ago, and I am pretty sure he already trusts me(at least a little). I have tried so many methods on trying to tame him, but none work. First I tried the simple method-slowly approaching, putting hand in cage, hand feeding, then trying to get him to step up (didn't work). Then a tried the "Petland method" which is basically getting him out of his cage, putting him in a corner (sounds terrible, I know!) And trying to get him to step up. This didn't work either. I also tried things like luring him to step up with his favorite treat, sis work. I tried pushing up on his belly (like normal) and this dosnt work. I also tried pushing myfiner under his nail, he only stepped up with on foot. >_> this is getting really difficult. Any suggestions of what I can do? 
Thanks!

~Lexi


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Taming and Bonding with a Budgie is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you. 
Take a look at the information in these two links -- I think they will be particularly helpful in your situation.

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies Alexis...


----------



## BabyRaptor (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey and welcome to the forum Alexis it sounds like you doing a great work, feel happy, taming a budgie can take a day or a year depending on so many different things number 1 is the personality of your little baby, but you and the budgie sounds like already have some connection, continue slow, try the millet until he or she understand that you and your hand are god things that bring delicious treats, don't force any approach and be patient don't force yourself on the budgie other wise he or she will lose trust on you and you will have to start all over again, in conclusion what I'm trying to say is treat him with love and respect and he will start trusting you and showing his love her own way, good luck and upload some pictures of the budgie


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello Alexis! Welcome to the forums  

I agree with Deborah and the links she has provided for you! I hope that your new attempts at bonding and taming go well, be sure to keep us posted! We'd love to meet your little friend, too, so feel free to post any and all pictures  

Hope to see you around the forums and please don't hesitate to ask any questions you may have as we'd love to help you! :welcome:


----------

